
Know Your Neurons (2012) - ioab
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/brainwaves/know-your-neurons-classifying-the-many-types-of-cells-in-the-neuron-forest/
======
idrios
This is a really cool post and I love seeing posts about human neurons on
Hacker news. Especially this one talking about the different glial cells, as
most people only think about the brain in terms of neuronal connections
between synapses and think none of the housekeeping.

I tried to find the other segments for this series and could only find the
first four chapters, so I'm wondering if there are more. But for anyone really
interested in neuroscience on a biological level, "Principles of Neural
Science" by Kandel and Schwartz (also one of this article's references) is
your bible.

~~~
markdog12
If you're interested in glial cells, this was an excellent book -
[http://www.amazon.com/The-Other-Brain-Breakthroughs-
Revoluti...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Other-Brain-Breakthroughs-
Revolutionize/dp/0743291425)

~~~
idrios
Very cool! Thanks, I just ordered it

